# Double worry - very early gender guess!



## katrus78

I don't post in this section much, despite having a pretty severe gender disappointment issues. I am carrying twins, and praying for two girls. I already have an older son, and these babies are my last. I am a single mom, I did IVF with a known donor who will be a little bit involved. I had troubles conceiving naturally, so I understand that I should just be grateful for having another child/ren. But, I feel that it would crash me to get a double slammer with two boys! I have 5 more embryos that are frozen, so in a back of my mind I feel that I might use them if these two are boys. 

Now the good news. I was at the doctor's today at 15 weeks, and begged him to make a guess! He looked and said it seems that both are girls! :happydance: However, it was just a guess, and I am going to a private place next week to confirm that. if they do, than I will be ecstatic!!


----------



## Kellbell520

I will keep my fingers crossed for you! I have a daughter and she is the best thing in the world!!! Girls are so fun and so happy!!! Hope to hear that it is a girl! Please keep me updated!!!


----------



## Adela Quested

Fingers crossed that you get your wish :)


----------



## katrus78

Hey, girls, just wanted to update. I am having two girls! Couldn't have dreamt of a better news!


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Congratulations!


----------



## Kellbell520

That is sooo great! Congratulations! Girls are the best and sooo happy and fun to play with! Enjoy!


----------



## LittleLady04

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## katrus78

Thank you, guys, it is truely such a releif!!


----------



## Mummy2B21

aw good luck hun, twin girls would be amazing huh ) you could evan have one of each hun x


----------

